

Radio Streaming Framework for iOS - kemalta

Hi,<p>I'm the developer of RadioTunes SDK which is a radio streaming framework for iOS with support for the http and mms protocols. RadioTunes relies on the excellent FFmpeg library for decoding wma audio streams over mms. It also supports the mp3, aac and aac+ codecs.<p>If you're an iOS developer and interested in developing radio apps, please feel free to try out the demo available at https://github.com/kemaltaskin/RadioTunes-Demo.<p>Any feedback is welcome!<p>For more information: http://radiotunessdk.com
======
kemalta
Clickable links

Demo: <https://github.com/kemaltaskin/RadioTunes-Demo> Website:
<http://radiotunessdk.com>

